# [Sponsored] Mionix NAOS 7000 Gaming Mouse review - by Ino



## metal571

Nice, yeah I guess there is some minor positive acceleration on the Mionix mice but it's consistent and not laser-like. I dominate with the Avior so easily.


----------



## twerk

I love my Naos now, for the first few hours of using it I really wasn't sure and actually ordered the Avior as a replacement. After some more usage I really warmed to the feel of it, the shape is pretty unusual at first if you have never used an ergonomic mouse before.

The sensor is just amazing, definitely a step up from my previous DA 2013.

Edit: and of course, awesome review!


----------



## Snakesoul

Very nice review Ino. Congrats
I think most reviews would benefit in the future if people started to put those drawings like you did. It's more understandable. Also height would be a good idea..
I didn't know mionix had acceleration. I think it's so minimal most people won't notice. (at least i didn't when I had my avior).


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Very nice review Ino. Congrats
> I think most reviews would benefit in the future if people started to put those drawings like you did. It's more understandable. Also height would be a good idea..
> I didn't know mionix had acceleration. I think it's so minimal most people won't notice. (at least i didn't when I had my avior).


Thank you









IMO the accel is less then the error of my hand movement at that speed, so I would not be able to feel it in any gaming scenario. That's why I think it's really no big deal here.


----------



## Ukkooh

You should start making mouse reviews for some of the bigger sites as a side job because your reviews are far better than any others I've seen. I've never before seen cpi charts like the one you used. As a side note which mouse pad did you use for the accel testing? When I did accel tests on mine (avior 7000, but AFAIK should be the exact same sensor setup with a different shell) I hit the same spot consistently and the times I didn't propably were errors with my hand movement.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> You should start making mouse reviews for some of the bigger sites as a side job because your reviews are far better than any others I've seen. I've never before seen cpi charts like the one you used. As a side note which mouse pad did you use for the accel testing? When I did accel tests on mine (avior 7000, but AFAIK should be the exact same sensor setup with a different shell) I hit the same spot consistently and the times I didn't propably were errors with my hand movement.


Thank you!

I used the GT-F Speed for that too. I had to use my setup at work as my home PC isn't set up right now (renovating...)
I started at the left edge which is quite pronounced with the seams there. So it was easy to get back to the same spot again.


----------



## h2spartan

My favorite mouse! I've recently went on a mouse spending spree. I bought the avior 7k, the roccat kone xtd, and the naos 7k. Of course I already had the naos 5k, so I already knew what to expect from the 7k. The optical sensor seems to have smoother tracking than the 5k's laser. The other mice I purchased are definitely quality but I guess I got so used to my 5k that the 7k was the best option for me. It is a great mouse and I recommend it to anyone. You may have to get adjusted to it a little at first but my accuracy in fps games improved a little with it I think. It is without a doubt the most comfortable mouse ive ever owned.


----------



## InfiniteShift

I don't really feel any accel when I game, but then again, I use ~40cm/360 sensitivity.

EDIT: Guess I should mention I use the Avior 7000. Same sensor, as you know.


----------



## metal571

I never felt any accel, the sensor is smooth as butter and goes exactly where I put it. 100% transparent to skill.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> I don't really feel any accel when I game, but then again, I use ~40cm/360 sensitivity.
> 
> EDIT: Guess I should mention I use the Avior 7000. Same sensor, as you know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> I never felt any accel, the sensor is smooth as butter and goes exactly where I put it. 100% transparent to skill.


The accel test is just something I decided to include in all my testings from now on. As I said, it's really a non-issue. You can see that it was very consistent accel and that it was so tiny that the error of your hand/muscles at the speeds where accel kicks in is much higher than the error of the sensor.

I hope there will come no trolls now saying the sensor is garbage because of that accel or something like that... because it's fine.


----------



## rows

Nice review Ino! +1 rep.

You played with several mice lately (FK, G502, Naos 7000), but which mouse you like most for playing BF4? I read the review, but in the end it all depends how it will act ingame ;-)

Also I wonder how the Avior reacts when playing with different mice pads? Now you were testing with the GT-f speed, but you also have the NP+, QCK and Talent?


----------



## thuNDa

somebody should compare the PWM-3310 used in mionix mice, with the PWM-3310 in the corsair m45.
because in the m45, i must say it feels already laggy, and if it behaves the same in the other 3310 mice, i wouldn't touch them actually when i wanted to upgrade.

playing QL at ~33cm/360°on a samsung [email protected], and tracking enemys feel way less natural than with a A3090 sensor with 4000dpi SROM, which is already considered bad by some people(r0ach..) when it comes to responsiveness.


----------



## Ice009

Fantastic review Ino. Your pictures are awesome.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rows*
> 
> Nice review Ino! +1 rep.
> 
> You played with several mice lately (FK, G502, Naos 7000), but which mouse you like most for playing BF4? I read the review, but in the end it all depends how it will act ingame ;-)
> 
> Also I wonder how the Avior reacts when playing with different mice pads? Now you were testing with the GT-f speed, but you also have the NP+, QCK and Talent?


That mainly depends on your grip imo. All of these perform just fine in-game, even the FK didn't cause me any troubles with its lower PCS.
I will test the NAOS on my other pads once the renovation work at home is done, right now they are all sealed aways to not get dusty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> somebody should compare the PWM-3310 used in mionix mice, with the PWM-3310 in the corsair m45.
> because in the m45, i must say it feels already laggy, and if it behaves the same in the other 3310 mice, i wouldn't touch them actually when i wanted to upgrade.
> 
> playing QL at ~33cm/360°on a samsung [email protected], and tracking enemys feel way less natural than with a A3090 sensor with 4000dpi SROM, which is already considered bad by some people(r0ach..) when it comes to responsiveness.


I didn't try any corsair mice yet, however I wouldn't trust them to have proper sensor implementation. The NAOS feels fine to me, no less than the FK did. At least on 800 cpi. Higher than 2000 cpi settings felt a bit awkward, like the cursor was jumpy, but I can't evaluate that further because that cpi step is far out of my comfort zone so it might be awkward just because of that.


----------



## InfiniteShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> somebody should compare the PWM-3310 used in mionix mice, with the PWM-3310 in the corsair m45.
> because in the m45, i must say it feels already laggy, and if it behaves the same in the other 3310 mice, i wouldn't touch them actually when i wanted to upgrade.
> 
> playing QL at ~33cm/360°on a samsung [email protected], and tracking enemys feel way less natural than with a A3090 sensor with 4000dpi SROM, which is already considered bad by some people(r0ach..) when it comes to responsiveness.


I own the Corsair M45 mouse, as well as the Avior 7000. In my experience, I've noticed some sort of lag, or smoothing, or I suppose just lack of responsiveness when it comes to the M45. Like Ino said, I don't think the implementation of the sensor was done properly. But this sort of latency or unresponsiveness was really only noticed when I moved the mouse quickly. As for the Avior 7000, I've yet to notice any major issues with it. The only thing I can complain about it, in terms of the performance, is sometimes I get a high LOD when using a hard plastic mousepad.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> I own the Corsair M45 mouse, as well as the Avior 7000. In my experience, I've noticed some sort of lag, or smoothing, or I suppose just lack of responsiveness when it comes to the M45. Like Ino said, I don't think the implementation of the sensor was done properly. But this sort of latency or unresponsiveness was really only noticed when I moved the mouse quickly. As for the Avior 7000, I've yet to notice any major issues with it. The only thing I can complain about it, in terms of the performance, is sometimes I get a high LOD when using a hard plastic mousepad.


hmm, i can feel it at any speed.
it feels really like "m_filter 1" in QL with my M45...


----------



## Pip Boy

is it wrong to pour over a mouse









but this or the Func ? they are both similar in shape..


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is it wrong to pour over a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this or the Func ? they are both similar in shape..


The naos is far better simply due to the sensor.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> The naos is far better simply due to the sensor.


This. Don't settle for laser crap.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is it wrong to pour over a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this or the Func ? they are both similar in shape..


Aside from the sensor difference, I wouldn't support Func purely because they blatantly copied the original Naos design. The Naos came out considerably earlier than the Func MS-3, and the Naos ergonomic design / build was unique on the market at the time. In fact, the Naos pre-dates the Func MS-3 by close to 3 years.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Aside from the sensor difference, I wouldn't support Func purely because they blatantly copied the original Naos design. The Naos came out considerably earlier than the Func MS-3, and the Naos ergonomic design / build was unique on the market at the time. In fact, the Naos pre-dates the Func MS-3 by close to 3 years.


And the Naos shape is similar to the Ikari which is a much older mouse. I wouldn't refuse to support a company for a similar shape. I would however refuse a product that uses that sensor.


----------



## Necroblob

Great review. Everything you'd want to know short of actually picking up the mouse and testing it in person! Please keep doing these.


----------



## Arizonian

Great review Ino


----------



## hslayer

great review, btw which polling rate are you using? 500 or 1000?
Also its funny that you say dpi you set through the software is actually slower. I just switched over to Avior 7000 from Zowie Mico and for some reason it feels like its way faster than my mico. (currently using 800 dpi and 1000 polling rate)


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> great review, btw which polling rate are you using? 500 or 1000?
> Also its funny that you say dpi you set through the software is actually slower. I just switched over to Avior 7000 from Zowie Mico and for some reason it feels like its way faster than my mico. (currently using 800 dpi and 1000 polling rate)


I'm using 1000 Hz.
I would appreciate if owners of other Mionix 7000 mice would test theirs for the cpi steps, because they might vary between different specimen/batches.


----------



## TK421

Why use a lower report rate? Isn't the highest setting better for most games? (been wondering about this)


----------



## hslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm using 1000 Hz.
> I would appreciate if owners of other Mionix 7000 mice would test theirs for the cpi steps, because they might vary between different specimen/batches.


sure I can test mine but i dont know what program to use.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Why use a lower report rate? Isn't the highest setting better for most games? (been wondering about this)


Some mice perform better at lower rates (Zowies for example), on older hardware 1000 Hz could also put strain on the CPU.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I'm using 1000 Hz.
> I would appreciate if owners of other Mionix 7000 mice would test theirs for the cpi steps, because they might vary between different specimen/batches.


Have only tried a few steps on my Avior 7000 (beta firmware).

400 DPI was really 390
450 DPI was really 430
800 DPI was really 770
900 DPI was really 860

Looks like the higher the DPI step the further the real DPI is from that step (on my unit at least).


----------



## InfiniteShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Have only tried a few steps on my Avior 7000 (beta firmware).
> 
> 400 DPI was really 390
> 450 DPI was really 430
> 800 DPI was really 770
> 900 DPI was really 860
> 
> Looks like the higher the DPI step the further the real DPI is from that step (on my unit at least).


Out of curiosity, how did you test this?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteShift*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you test this?


Enotus and Mouse Tester.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Enotus and Mouse Tester.


Doesn't enotus snap at 100DPi intervals?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Doesn't enotus snap at 100DPi intervals?


Just don't release Mouse 1 when you're measuring your DPI in Enotus and it'll read the correct value.

Mouse Tester is better imo fyi.


----------



## Ino.

To get back into the dpi steps thing

I just got the SS Rival and tested that for its steps, seing as it has the same sensor it would act similar if this was a sensor issue. Results are these

http://imgur.com/hEVvjMu

So while the Rival is off too, it's not as severe as it is with the NAOS. At least it is somewhat linear.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> To get back into the dpi steps thing
> 
> I just got the SS Rival and tested that for its steps, seing as it has the same sensor it would act similar if this was a sensor issue. Results are these
> 
> http://imgur.com/hEVvjMu
> 
> So while the Rival is off too, it's not as severe as it is with the NAOS. At least it is somewhat linear.


You might want to send your numbers into Mionix to see what they say.


----------



## thuNDa

i measured it on the m45, and there it is about 4750DPI on the 5000DPI setting.
@800dpi it's ~750dpi, @1600 it's ~1550dpi and so on...


----------



## xmr1

There's always going to be some discrepancy between set DPI and actual DPI due to things like surface and manufacturing tolerances. I'm not sure at what point it becomes abnormal though.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> There's always going to be some discrepancy between set DPI and actual DPI due to things like surface and manufacturing tolerances. I'm not sure at what point it becomes abnormal though.


Well, I think the level on the Rival is normal, it's a bit lower than proclaimed, but pretty consistent at that. The Naos however... that was weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal571*
> 
> You might want to send your numbers into Mionix to see what they say.


I thought they read these forums? Going to write an e-mail anyway.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Well, I think the level on the Rival is normal, it's a bit lower than proclaimed, but pretty consistent at that. The Naos however... that was weird.
> I thought they read these forums? Going to write an e-mail anyway.


They should be but I haven't seen one of their reps post on here for a while.


----------



## Chuck89

Does anyone know how long an exchange or the rma process with the mionix support usually takes?

I ordered a Naos 7000 last week and it was shipped to me today. Unfortunately, I noticed that my exemplar isn't properly put together. I attached some photos, so you can see what I mean by that.
The part of the mouse's body at the back sticks out a few milimeters on the left side - it's assembled kind of asymmetric into the rest of body of the mouse. It is not flush with the edges as it should be.
The problem is that this makes the mouse quite unpleasant to hold, because this higher part sticks out into the ball of my hand.
On top of that, the scroll wheel is kind of loose.

I asked for a replacement and i hope i get one pretty soon. I'm living in germany and the shipping with fedex took about 4 days for the naos to arrive.





Basically, the Naos 7000 looks great, but I'm very disappointed with these 2 huge flaws.

It's until now the sixth (!!!) mouse (2x DA 2013, 1x SS Rival, 2x Logitech G502, 1x Mionix Naos 7000) which i bought over the last few weeks with flaws or defects...


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuck89*
> 
> Does anyone know how long an exchange or the rma process with the mionix support usually takes?
> 
> I ordered a Naos 7000 last week and it was shipped to me today. Unfortunately, I noticed that my exemplar isn't properly put together. I attached some photos, so you can see what I mean by that.
> The part of the mouse's body at the back sticks out a few milimeters on the left side - it's assembled kind of asymmetric into the rest of body of the mouse. It is not flush with the edges as it should be.
> The problem is that this makes the mouse quite unpleasant to hold, because this higher part sticks out into the ball of my hand.
> On top of that, the scroll wheel is kind of loose.
> 
> I asked for a replacement and i hope i get one pretty soon. I'm living in germany and the shipping with fedex took about 4 days for the naos to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the Naos 7000 looks great, but I'm very disappointed with these 2 huge flaws.
> 
> It's until now the sixth (!!!) mouse which i bought over the last few weeks with flaws or defects...


Welcome to modern quality control. They should be pretty quick. If they aren't, PM me and I will personally email the PR guy and tell them to get their crap together.


----------



## TK421

Ino, what do you mean by this?
Quote:


> however I did not play around with that as it can deteriorate the tracking of the sensor.


Does it mean that if you set LOD and surface distance with mouse software, it can negatively impact the physical sensor performance over time?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ino, what do you mean by this?
> Does it mean that if you set LOD and surface distance with mouse software, it can negatively impact the physical sensor performance over time?


Well, I might be mistaken here, because I was thinking about how this was done on A3090 sensor, there the LOD would be decreased by lowering the intensity of the led. Apparently this is not done on the 3310, so it might be completely fine. Still, default was fine so I didn't mess with it.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ino, what do you mean by this?
> Does it mean that if you set LOD and surface distance with mouse software, it can negatively impact the physical sensor performance over time?


The 3310 and 3366 offer a native LOD change without impacting the performance of the sensor up to the break point where the LOD is so low that the sensor can't maintain a readable signal from the mouse surface. I've checked both the Avior 7000 and the G502 and the max tracking speed was consistent up to the point that the sensor failed to see the surface.


----------



## metal571

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DivineDark*
> 
> The 3310 and 3366 offer a native LOD change without impacting the performance of the sensor up to the break point where the LOD is so low that the sensor can't maintain a readable signal from the mouse surface. I've checked both the Avior 7000 and the G502 and the max tracking speed was consistent up to the point that the sensor failed to see the surface.


Same as my tests. PCS is not a function of LOD as long as you are still tracking the surface.


----------



## CeeSA

Has anybody opened the shell already? I would like to see the PCB inside.


----------



## DivineDark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeSA*
> 
> Has anybody opened the shell already? I would like to see the PCB inside.


----------



## rows

For big hands only ;-)


----------



## un1que

i'v tested basically all the new mices on the market since 2004 and after;so far the naos 7000 is the mouse that i was waiting for









very natural hand positioning (as palm or claw gripper) great sensor and great coating.I recommend this product,especially if you loved the Logitech mx 518 shape.


----------



## Ruff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> i'v tested basically all the new mices on the market since 2004 and after;so far the naos 7000 is the mouse that i was waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very natural hand positioning (as palm or claw gripper) great sensor and great coating.I recommend this product,especially if you loved the Logitech mx 518 shape.


I can second this!

Although, my NAOS' right click feels and sounds quite a bit _worse_ than the left click. The left click is very crisp and has a nice tactile feel when you press it but the right click just feels a bit hollow and mushy (just as Ino said in this review). I had the exact same problem on my AVIOR SK that I returned because of it but on top of that the scroll wheel is wobbling and doesn't seem to be that secured as it should be. I'm tired of returning the mice and waiting another to come, but now I've found the mouse I really like but god damn it had to have some issues ofc..









Can anybody relate on this issue I described? Am I just unlucky to receive the defective mice from Mionix or do they have a poor QA ?


----------



## ClickTap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *un1que*
> 
> i'v tested basically all the new mices on the market since 2004 and after;so far the naos 7000 is the mouse that i was waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very natural hand positioning (as palm or claw gripper) great sensor and great coating.I recommend this product,especially if you loved the Logitech mx 518 shape.
> 
> 
> 
> I can second this!
> 
> Although, my NAOS' right click feels and sounds quite a bit _worse_ than the left click. The left click is very crisp and has a nice tactile feel when you press it but the right click just feels a bit hollow and mushy (just as Ino said in this review). I had the exact same problem on my AVIOR SK that I returned because of it but on top of that the scroll wheel is wobbling and doesn't seem to be that secured as it should be. I'm tired of returning the mice and waiting another to come, but now I've found the mouse I really like but god damn it had to have some issues ofc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody relate on this issue I described? Am I just unlucky to receive the defective mice from Mionix or do they have a poor QA ?
Click to expand...

I had that issue as well.

My first Naos had that where the left click feels really nice and the right click feels hallowed out.

My second Naos didn't have that but the left and right click still felt different. The right click was noticeably stiffer. After a month or so, my second Naos developed a really squeaky scroll wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## un1que

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruff*
> 
> I can second this!
> 
> Although, my NAOS' right click feels and sounds quite a bit _worse_ than the left click. The left click is very crisp and has a nice tactile feel when you press it but the right click just feels a bit hollow and mushy (just as Ino said in this review). I had the exact same problem on my AVIOR SK that I returned because of it but on top of that the scroll wheel is wobbling and doesn't seem to be that secured as it should be. I'm tired of returning the mice and waiting another to come, but now I've found the mouse I really like but god damn it had to have some issues ofc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody relate on this issue I described? Am I just unlucky to receive the defective mice from Mionix or do they have a poor QA ?


i haven't found any of those mentioned problems, i feel lucky now lol


----------



## metal571

They have good support, just get that stuff replaced. And if they don't respond within 48 hours, you PM me, that's what.


----------



## ClickTap

Mionix_Metal571

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruff

I contacted them again explaining the same issue, let's see what they say. Last time they told me to refund (which I did) and that their assistant would want to get in touch with me. Well I did refund and order NAOS instead of the AVIOR SK I returned as I found it for cheaper and didn't like the ambi shape as much I thought but I never got any manager to get in touch with me









Anyway, NAOS feels like the way to go but the issue(s) I described is just so annoying. I'm just wondering whether this is a common issue (considering that the AVIOR SK had the same issue with right click) or me just being unlucky with Mionix mice. Edit: Because the cycle of ordering and returning is very frustrating


----------



## metal571

My Avior feels identical on left and right clicks. I'm not sure why people are having so many issues. Also, in my experience there is usually a difference between right and left clicks to at least some degree. Omrons are just not very consistent, and neither are Huanos (my FK1 feels different on the buttons)


----------



## X6SweexLV

My Mionix AVIOR 7000 mouse right button is also worse than the left, the sound trail would be emptiness, pushing harder, but it does not disturb me: D
I think that it is a factory problem...
Want to ask whether the mouse should not have LED a blue and invisible? Only a camera, etc., but my red color and the lighting is off a mouse softwer!


----------



## pran

Got a message from Mionix that they're about to publish the new firmware soon.
Quote:


> Sorry for the late reply i am having a bad flu! Im on the process of uploading the new firmware for the NAOS 7000.


----------



## metal571

They better be. I helped test it and it was basically done and built at that point. Guess they just did some internal testing to verify like any good software development process would mandate.

For those interested I should be receiving this mouse and the ZIBAL 60 next week so I can do some reviews on these products as well.


----------



## trriL

How comfortable is this mouse to lift up? Can you lift it up and click and/or scroll without losing grip or having to grip it very tightly?


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> How comfortable is this mouse to lift up? Can you lift it up and click and/or scroll without losing grip or having to grip it very tightly?


It really depends on the moisture/stickiness of your hand. It's gonna be slippery for dry hands. But if for example you apply lotion it sticks with no pressure applied at all.


----------



## Freezesucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trriL*
> 
> How comfortable is this mouse to lift up? Can you lift it up and click and/or scroll without losing grip or having to grip it very tightly?


No problem here lifting it up and clicking. The surface provides good friction to do this.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Is it me or is the software terrible? Sometimes, setting LOD to the minimum results in no tracking, sometimes it results in default (2 CD), and sometimes it's somewhere in between. Having a tough time trying to test out different settings because the software behaves differently every time!

Edit: Got it working in the end, but not sure how. Just kept pressing Apply and OK and Test and Save, and in the end I've got an LOD that I like. Pretty buggy software though..


----------



## detto87

I had the same experience with the Mionix software and changing the LOD with the Avior 7000.


----------



## mitavreb

I thought I was the only one experiencing some inconsistent LOD with the 7K. I think the LOD is a little too high with this mouse.

I also do that click Apply and OK to get the right feel for this mouse because it does change from time to time. If that doesn't work I re-flash the firmware.

My solution for now is to use two profiles. Profile 2 will be my main but I have Profile 1 with the same settings. It kinda feels better but I need to see if it will stay consistent. The software seems to default to Profile 1 when it's opened then switches to a different profile.


----------



## dRock211

Considering getting a Naos 7000 to replace my current Deathadder Chroma. The Chroma's sensor is top notch and everything is great, it's just taht my grip doesn't complement the shape very well.

I tried the Naos out in the store and loved it.

HOWEVER, I am worried about how the Mionix tuned 3310 stacks up against Razer's proprietary 3310 spinoff. I read in Ino's review that there is positive accel? I'm mildly worried.

Also, how well do the Mionix 3310s track on SS QcKs and Puretrak Stealths?

Last Question (Off-Topic): Does the Puretrak Stealth have different resistances in different directions? I currently use a Goliathus control due to it's uniform pattern/glide, which helps me AWP extremely consistently. I want a PureTrak pad but I'm iffy atm.


----------



## Bomm123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruff*
> 
> I can second this!
> 
> Although, my NAOS' right click feels and sounds quite a bit _worse_ than the left click. The left click is very crisp and has a nice tactile feel when you press it but the right click just feels a bit hollow and mushy (just as Ino said in this review). I had the exact same problem on my AVIOR SK that I returned because of it but on top of that the scroll wheel is wobbling and doesn't seem to be that secured as it should be. I'm tired of returning the mice and waiting another to come, but now I've found the mouse I really like but god damn it had to have some issues ofc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody relate on this issue I described? Am I just unlucky to receive the defective mice from Mionix or do they have a poor QA ?


It's probably stupid to necro this thread, but I got the same problem with the Naos 7000. Only in that my left click gives a hollow-resonancing-plasticky sound and the right mouse button is OK. Also when scrolling with the Mousewheel it too gives off a kind of hollow noise, as if the axis has too much room to wiggle around. However the wheel itself does not wiggle, but still there must be something loose, or widened in the guts. I'm tired too of returning mice. It's the best ergonomics I had, but for its expensive price it's difficult to accept such annoying noises.


----------



## Jalal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bomm123*
> 
> It's probably stupid to necro this thread, but I got the same problem with the Naos 7000. Only in that my left click gives a hollow-resonancing-plasticky sound and the right mouse button is OK. Also when scrolling with the Mousewheel it too gives off a kind of hollow noise, as if the axis has too much room to wiggle around. However the wheel itself does not wiggle, but still there must be something loose, or widened in the guts. I'm tired too of returning mice. It's the best ergonomics I had, but for its expensive price it's difficult to accept such annoying noises.


You don't want to lay your hand like that for more than 5 minutes. That's not ergonomics. Freestyle is better.

That scroll wheel has a different problem.
Quote:


> hollow-resonating-plasticky


Sounds like suction. Molding or return. The shell is at fault.


----------



## Bomm123

I'm not sure if my observation is exaggerated, but it's definitely the same issue like in Ino's review. M1 hollow clicking, M2 is ok. Regarding the mouswheel I personally believe the axis of the mousewheel is slightly bent, causing the occasional hollow sound when scrolling. But the question is, if that is "OK" for the price of 70... and if others have the same issue it's probably very common and there is not much point in exchanging.

I tried lots of mice and there are not many models left with ringfinger placement. So it's still one of the more comfortable. I personally don't like the ringfinger hanging around loosely. However I think the mouse is approximately 2-3mm too flat to offer real comfortable. But still better than most. And I'm not sure what else to buy or look into instead... there is not much else left


----------



## guywithtwohands

I'm considering getting this, but I'm seeing mixed reports... The universal opinion seems to be that the shape of the mouse is excellent, very comfortable, but then there are the talks of build quality issues and smoothing? I would probably only use the mouse between 800 and 1800 dpi. Will I encounter mouse smoothing at these levels?
*EDIT*: Disregard my post. I've decided to buy a different mouse. It doesn't look like it's possible for me to delete my post, but if a mod can do it, then feel free!


----------



## Bomm123

No need to justify yourself, regarding buying a different mouse: it's perfectly understandable, I'm still on the verge of returning it or keeping it. Point is, I don't know which mouse to buy otherwise. I would have answered your questions if I could but I'm actually not sure what smoothing is. There is the option to enable or disable pointer acceleration, but I have no idea or experience with the smoothing thing. If you only need 800 and 1800 dpi the Naos 3200 may be the better choice, however it doesn't allow profiles and you are bound to fixed dpi settings which are 800, 1600, 3200. It is told from various sources that they have better mouse clicking quality on the Naos 3200, and allegedly doesn't sound hollow (which is strange because they look totally the same). Also the 3200 is only 10$ cheaper than the Naos 7000.
Anyways I wish you good luck with your mouse whichever you have chosen. It's a practical joke how manufacturers save cost even on expensive mice.


----------



## ixelion

Thinking about getting this mouse but worried it might be too big for my hand. My hand is about 17.5 cm, the Deathadder fits me well because it has a very "flat" back so my hand sits very forward on the mouse. In contrast the G400 is a more protruded rear so I end up grasping the mouse from the back side and it doesn't squarely fit in my hand like the Deathadder does. The G400 is also very tall which probably exacerbates the problem. The 7000 measures 135mm which seems really long, so I am doubting if it will fit me well, normally the 127mm Deathadder would be too long for me too but due to it's shape it fits me very well. Any thoughts?


----------



## guywithtwohands

Okay, let's not disregard my post after all. I ended up getting the Logitech G502 and have been using it for about a day and have decided I'm returning it. Too heavy, too many distracting buttons for my grip, the protruding patterns to provide better grip (I assume) are simply annoying. The lack of the 'lip' that the MX5xx/G400 has makes it uncomfortable.

So I'm back here looking at the Naos 7000 with the same question.

The universal opinion seems to be that the shape of the mouse is excellent, very comfortable, but then there are the talks of build quality issues and smoothing? I would probably only use the mouse between 800 and 1800 dpi. Will I encounter mouse smoothing at these levels?


----------



## mitavreb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixelion*
> 
> Thinking about getting this mouse but worried it might be too big for my hand. My hand is about 17.5 cm, the Deathadder fits me well because it has a very "flat" back so my hand sits very forward on the mouse. In contrast the G400 is a more protruded rear so I end up grasping the mouse from the back side and it doesn't squarely fit in my hand like the Deathadder does. The G400 is also very tall which probably exacerbates the problem. The 7000 measures 135mm which seems really long, so I am doubting if it will fit me well, normally the 127mm Deathadder would be too long for me too but due to it's shape it fits me very well. Any thoughts?


130 mm is the length of the Naos 7K.

The length of your hand, I do believe, is ideal for the Naos so you'll be able to use a palm grip if this is your grip. It's the height difference you should be thinking about, DA is 44mm and 7K is 38mm. This is a big difference.


----------



## UberPooch

For those who have this mouse, what pad are you using?


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixelion*
> 
> Thinking about getting this mouse but worried it might be too big for my hand. My hand is about 17.5 cm, the Deathadder fits me well because it has a very "flat" back so my hand sits very forward on the mouse. In contrast the G400 is a more protruded rear so I end up grasping the mouse from the back side and it doesn't squarely fit in my hand like the Deathadder does. The G400 is also very tall which probably exacerbates the problem. The 7000 measures 135mm which seems really long, so I am doubting if it will fit me well, normally the 127mm Deathadder would be too long for me too but due to it's shape it fits me very well. Any thoughts?


One reason I bought this mouse is b/c I have larger hands. Currently have the G502 which is too small so I'll be selling it.

Tomorrow the new Mionix Castor comes out. It's designed to cater to both claw and palm users which should be interesting: http://mionix.net/mice/castor/


----------



## Oneyed

will my mousepad cqk heavy work well with naos 7000??
wich one you recommend? i love big mousepads , and fat ones like heavy , a pleasure for my wrist
i just order one naos 7000 , hope it works , i got long hands & fingers


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> will my mousepad cqk heavy work well with naos 7000??
> wich one you recommend? i love big mousepads , and fat ones like heavy , a pleasure for my wrist
> i just order one naos 7000 , hope it works , i got long hands & fingers


I've found pads to be based on personal preference. If you like cloth pads then the QcK Heavy is always a solid choice. For me I started with cloth and moved to hard surfaces b/c it works better with my play style in FPS games.

The NAOS 7000 has software that "rates" the quality of your pad. My NAOS doesn't arrive until tomorrow so I won't know how well my current pad works.

Curious to see what pads other NAOS 7000 users are playing with.


----------



## Oneyed

i was reading something about bad tracking on heavy mousepads
dont remember where.....

well , about one decade with same shaped mice , mx 518 + g500 ....
I need to try new grips & shapes


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> will my mousepad cqk heavy work well with naos 7000??
> wich one you recommend? i love big mousepads , and fat ones like heavy , a pleasure for my wrist
> i just order one naos 7000 , hope it works , i got long hands & fingers


Had the CQK heavy and the Naos 7000 for almost a year now and its amazing. Have never considered changing it and if the mouse or pad died I would simply purchase again. Hardcore FPS player


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> i was reading something about bad tracking on heavy mousepads
> dont remember where.....


That's what I love about Amazon Prime and their 30-day return policy. If you don't like the way a pad works then send it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> well , about one decade with same shaped mice , mx 518 + g500 ....
> I need to try new grips & shapes


Well if it's not broke then don't fix it. I know a lot of guys who love gaming mice that have been around for years, e.g. the Logitech G400/400s. Only problem is that Logitech no longer makes them. I tried the G502 but didn't like the shape which is why I bought the NAOS 7000. Keeping my fingers crossed since Halo 5 is less than 2 months away and I want a solid mouse for my Xbox One by then.


----------



## Oneyed

yep 502 side buttons are not for me
g500 was awesome , still new , but not cable , cable is dead

What about mionix software?
Is good? I read that is an exe. that install nothing , how many profiles can I keep without software?
you keep software always on? or only to make changes in your mouse?

thank you guys , awesome forum


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> yep 502 side buttons are not for me
> g500 was awesome , still new , but not cable , cable is dead
> 
> What about mionix software?
> Is good? I read that is an exe. that install nothing , how many profiles can I keep without software?
> you keep software always on? or only to make changes in your mouse?
> 
> thank you guys , awesome forum


Software is fine. I never install anything I consider bloat ware but installed this to make changes then simply exit out of it. Can change dps sensitivity colours macros and profiles (can't remember how many more than you will ever need) etc. No need to keep software running after changes are made.


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> yep 502 side buttons are not for me
> g500 was awesome , still new , but not cable , cable is dead
> 
> What about mionix software?
> Is good? I read that is an exe. that install nothing , how many profiles can I keep without software?
> you keep software always on? or only to make changes in your mouse?
> 
> thank you guys , awesome forum


Since I'll be using my NAOS 7000 to play on my Xbox One I plan on just running the basic software to set up one DPI setting and clear any default button assignments so I can map them to the Xbox controller.


----------



## Oneyed

ok , i got it !

naos is in da house
first contact & true world use

cable is braided , but is better tan Logitech g500 cable , softer
grip is pure awesomeness , my hand cover all , a true palm mouse , but with my very long fingers i can fingertip too to fine movement , no problem

clicks are good enough for me , they sound similar , right sound one note over left click , exactly like my old g500
side clicks are ok , better than my old g500

I dont like center Wheel , sometimes i got no sound when i move down , i hear nothing , when i move Wheel up , I hear more "clak" sound , not loud but its different , center click is too soft , dont like it , need more consistent click , Logitech g500 wins.....

sensor Works perfect , in all cloth surfaces i have

software is good enough , like colours , i dont need a rainbow but i like it.

better shape for big hands than Logitech mice that I tried

now , time will tell if is durable or not

nice grip , nice clicks , well made , sensor is a pleasure , Wheel ... not at the same level , maybe not good for médium hands ,
not perfect , but almost perfect

one more thing....

im with my laptop right now.... naos usb connector is not good , dont fit in the usb port as other periferals , it moves if you touch , and can be disconected if usb conection moves very easily

im 90% satisfied


----------



## b3gGladius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> ok , i got it !
> 
> naos is in da house
> first contact & true world use
> 
> cable is braided , but is better tan Logitech g500 cable , softer
> grip is pure awesomeness , my hand cover all , a true palm mouse , but with my very long fingers i can fingertip too to fine movement , no problem
> 
> clicks are good enough for me , they sound similar , right sound one note over left click , exactly like my old g500
> side clicks are ok , better than my old g500
> 
> I dont like center Wheel , sometimes i got no sound when i move down , i hear nothing , when i move Wheel up , I hear more "clak" sound , not loud but its different , center click is too soft , dont like it , need more consistent click , Logitech g500 wins.....
> 
> sensor Works perfect , in all cloth surfaces i have
> 
> software is good enough , like colours , i dont need a rainbow but i like it.
> 
> better shape for big hands than Logitech mice that I tried
> 
> now , time will tell if is durable or not
> 
> nice grip , nice clicks , well made , sensor is a pleasure , Wheel ... not at the same level , maybe not good for médium hands ,
> not perfect , but almost perfect
> 
> one more thing....
> 
> im with my laptop right now.... naos usb connector is not good , dont fit in the usb port as other periferals , it moves if you touch , and can be disconected if usb conection moves very easily
> 
> im 90% satisfied


so which pad you recommend for Naos 7000 ?


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3gGladius*
> 
> so which pad you recommend for Naos 7000 ?


I went with the ROCCAT HIRO 3D Supremacy. Ran the Mionix SQAT and it yields 90% which Mionix pads can only equal but not beat.

Should point out I dumped my Logitech G502 for the NAOS 7000 and love this mouse. One of the most comfortable and responsive mice I've owned in the 20 years I've been gaming. Can't wait for Halo 5 in about a week!


----------



## Scrimstar

i love the shape, most comfty mice on market. but should i update firmware from stock? it feels so responsive on the stock firware


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UberPooch*
> 
> That's what I love about Amazon Prime and their 30-day return policy. If you don't like the way a pad works then send it back.


which return option is that


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> which return option is that


It's part of Amazon Prime.


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UberPooch*
> 
> It's part of Amazon Prime.


----------



## b3gGladius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*


contact with the customer support, they're so good about finding solution.


----------



## aerowalk30

Just picked one up as I'm having a bit of an ergonomic-mouse phase right now. Initial impressions are positive,

> 3310 sensor feels better then the Rival and EC-A implementation in my book. No sky / ground malfunctions so far and I primarily think this is due to the way the sensor hole is set-up

> LOD is slightly too high but very livable. Didn't install drivers and just measured / used it on 400DPI setting and it clocks in between 399-402 DPI over 10 tests.

> Coating is actually quite amazing, softer then EC-A and EC-Evo series, quite similar to what an untextured Kinzu V1 would feel like. Grippy and no stick, slightly sweaty for my hands but continues to grip rather than stick.

> Braided cable way above standard in flexibility, not sure if I can compared to any other mouse I've used.

> Weight was something that worried me as this is usually an area I'm quite specific however I find myself tilting the mouse front up rather then lifting the whole mouse for adjustments and weight is a non-factor. For across the mouse-pad adjustments the weight is very proportionate to size.

> Clicks as noted by others sound different and M1 feels slightly more "hollow / plastic-ey" than M2 which is crisper. M3 is pleasant, sounds and feels like one of those 2 pin micro-switches rather then an Omron. Side buttons M4/M5 feel like regular TTC switches. Click input feels responsive.

> Scroll wheel indents are soft but tactile, similar to a DeathAdder or EC-Evo but more indented. Very quiet.

> DPI adjustment is simple and sounds / feels like a TTC switch. I haven't played with the DPI much as I'm generally in the 400-450DPI range.

> Shape is something I guess that will be the deciding factor for most and is really not that easy to describe. I don't consider myself to use one specific grip as I generally just adjust to whatever I'm holding and with the NAOS I use a hybrid Palm / Claw and for the short period of time using it find it comfortable. I'm not completely sold on the way my pinky finger sits but its something I'll have to feel out. I enjoy the way the back of the mouse narrows in-ward towards the centre and stays splayed out towards the bottom sides as it brings the mouse into the palm very nicely.

Overall I'm quite surprised for such an intense ergonomic mouse it was very easy to adjust and start using it, I honestly think it was the coating that helped to the most with the pleasant feeling it brings to the mouse. The sensor performance was also a surprise as I've found the 3310 implementations I've tried up this point to be quite disappointing.


----------



## UberPooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> which return option is that


If you don't like the mouse then go with the defective/doesn't work properly option.


----------



## Wooph

Just a heads up, there's a new drop for this mouse at Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mionix-naos-7000


----------



## Scrimstar

i have a wheel bug, where i slowly bump my wheel , doesnt reg, and the next bump counts as two


----------



## ch0g0nda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> i have a wheel bug, where i slowly bump my wheel , doesnt reg, and the next bump counts as two


Every mouse I've ever had could be made to do that if you played around with it enough - it's not a flaw.

I just got my Naos 7000 yesterday and I'm having none of the issues I've read about. I'd like to address a few points people like to dwell on with this mouse:

1. The scroll wheel sound: I actually had to go back and specifically shut everything up enough to listen for a noise from my scroll wheel. Anybody complaining of "hollow-sounding" scroll wheels really needs to get out of the noise-cancelling booth and try using this thing in the real world.

2. Left click doesn't sound the same as right click. Yeah, and it shouldn't. This mouse isn't symmetrical, right? The noise you hear when you click is a combination of the switch actuating and the acoustic resonance produced by what I can only guess by feel is a hollow shell. They'll never sound the same unless... art eraser. I'm heading to an art store tomorrow to pick up some of that gummy art eraser you see guys using for overclocking on LN2 and I'm going to jam a bunch up inside the mouse. This will change the sound of all the buttons as well as add 20-30g of weight that the mouse desperately needs.

Otherwise it's a great mouse. I was using a G502 and the difference is night and day. I went from 8-20 kills per game in BF4 to 30+ - it's staggering what a difference not having those two fingers dragging on the desk makes. Some of my friends accused me of hacking.


----------



## Athanasios

No intention to resurrect the thread, but i've been looking for a "full" palm-grip mouse and Naos 7000 naturally came up on top of the candidates. However since i cannot find it and try it in any store, i'd like to ask how does it compare (ergonomically-wise) to the Logitech MX Master? I know MX Master is no gaming mouse, but my palm rests so well on it... I have also tried Logitech Proteus and Razer DeathAdder, but i didn't like the grip.

I don't have big palm/finger, the size is actually a bit smaller than Ino's. But I'm particularly bothered about is when the pinky finger comes in contact with the mousepad.


----------



## DashKingpin

Necroing this thread to say, I just picked up a Naos 7000 as a fingertip grip mouse and it's amazing. I put grip tape on the sides to make it easy to lift. I also have the G Pro and G 303 as fingertip grip mice and the Naos beats out both in pure comfort and hand control because of shape.

I can't even palm it fully cause my ring finger and pinky spill over the edge. My hands are 20.5cm x 10cm

I hope Mionix comes out with a better price point Naos with the 3360 sensor and improved click latency. I don't mean the QG either cause all those sensors for heartrate and gsr(what even is gsr) are useless to me. 1. Because I'm an athlete and no video games could ever really raise my heartrate the same and serves no benefit to me to know what my hr is in game. 2. As a fingertip gripper, my hands don't even touch the sensors. 3. Way too expensive for gimmicky features.


----------

